

Google Latitude app for iPhone - richardburton
http://googlemobile.blogspot.com/2010/12/introducing-google-latitude-app-for.html

======
frb
Why are iPhone 3G users left out?

Besides the background updating thing I don't see any features or reasons why
it can't run on a 3G.

~~~
yanw
It is available on the iPhone 3G:
[http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2010/12/google-latitude-
app...](http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2010/12/google-latitude-app-for-
iphone.html)

~~~
frb
Sorry, but where in the article do you read that?

The article says: "...the Google Latitude app will run on the iPhone 3GS,
iPhone 4, iPad, and iPod touch (3rd/4th generation)...."

------
pama
Will google catch up with foursquare?

[http://www.google.com/trends?q=foursquare%2C+google+latitude...](http://www.google.com/trends?q=foursquare%2C+google+latitude&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0)

~~~
moultano
According to xkcd (since I don't have any other information) Latitude is
substantially larger already: <http://xkcd.com/802_large/>

------
albertogh
I liked the most upvoted comment on Reddit:

"Latitudie is still better; fun to see google playing catchup. :)"

Of course, I'm biased.

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
Why are you biased?

Is Latitudie worth $2.49 over the free Google version? The free one seems to
work really well.

I'm biased because I'm a Googler and have been dogfooding the app for a while
now.

~~~
albertogh
I guess I'm biased because I wrote Latitudie :). I haven't really had time to
test the Google Latitude app, since I've been setting up a bunch of servers
for my next project for the whole day, so I can't tell you exactly the
differences between the two apps. However, I'll be writing a blog post about
that in the coming days.

